
Underwater caves in Mexico preserve one of the world’s oldest ochre mines - Hooke
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/07/underwater-caves-mexico-preserve-one-world-s-oldest-ochre-mines
======
sradman
HN July 4th thread _Scuba diver accidentally discovers prehistoric industrial
complex in Mexico_ [1], the original paper [2], and the spectacular underwater
footage included in a CBC News video [3] via joachimma [4].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23730884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23730884)

[2]
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/27/eaba1219.full](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/27/eaba1219.full)

[3]
[https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1760020035814/](https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1760020035814/)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23731910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23731910)

------
manexploitsman
Would be great if mining industry kept his hands off this place

~~~
thepangolino
Thank god global warming flooded it 7000 years ago.

~~~
thombat
_During deglaciation since the Last Glacial Maximum, between about 20,000 to
7,000 years ago (20–7 ka), the sea level rose by a total of about 100 m, at
times at extremely high rates, due to the rapid melting of the British-Irish
Sea, Fennoscandian, Laurentide, Barents-Kara, Patagonian, Innuitian and parts
of the Antarctic ice sheets._

[[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_Holocene_sea_level_rise](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_Holocene_sea_level_rise)]

Setting the sea surface to -100m on
[https://www.floodmap.net/](https://www.floodmap.net/) shows a very different
world: walking dry-shod from Ireland to Helsinki.

~~~
jakear
Very cool website. I had no idea so much of the ocean was so deep. I’d like to
see a chart of sea level vs sea area.

~~~
positr0n
There's an xkcd what if that made me realize how deep/shallow the oceans are
in various places. [https://what-if.xkcd.com/53/](https://what-
if.xkcd.com/53/)

Bonus - what happens to Mars if you dump all the water there: [https://what-
if.xkcd.com/54/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/54/)

